# freebees!



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

So, I go out my door and hear the distinctive sound of bees swarming. ****, thinks I, I just went through those hives a couple of days ago. I must have missed some cells. On my way down the hill to see who was leaving, I passed some stored equipment. I wasn't losing bees, I was gaining bees!


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Awesome! Don't you "hate" it when that happens?

Side bar: What do you use to fasten the 4x4s together in that hive stand? Looks nice & sturdy.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Hobie said:


> What do you use to fasten the 4x4s together in that hive stand? Looks nice & sturdy.


I use lag bolts and washers to hold the 4x4s together. If you look just above and to the right of the pressure treated label you can see the head of one sticking out. I've pretty much stopped making them as they are expensive. I'm mostly using concrete blocks now. At $1.25 each I can use two for each stand and its just too cheap to do any other way.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I think I am going to have to start storing equipment outside! Great Pictures, thanks for sharing...


----------



## Jas0n Bresson (Feb 3, 2008)

awsome!


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Sweet! Did you have frames in those supers?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Aisha said:


> Sweet! Did you have frames in those supers?


I had a couple of old frames in them. I've since pared the stack down to two deep 5 frame bodies and 10 frames with foundation. I added a feeder and voila, they are on their way.


----------

